# Cycling holidays



## RhythMick (21 May 2014)

My family is less interested in cycling than me and I was wondering about a holiday I'd seen on a barge in Holland. Gear stays on the barge which sails up to the next nights stop, along with anyone who just can't face another day in the saddle. Meanwhile the cyclists are guided to the next stop, with serious for those who want to do a bit more. 

Anyone done this or similar?


----------



## ScotiaLass (21 May 2014)

RhythMick said:


> My family is less interested in cycling than me and I was wondering about a holiday I'd seen on a barge in Holland. Gear stays on the barge which sails up to the next nights stop, along with anyone who just can't face another day in the saddle. Meanwhile the cyclists are guided to the next stop, with serious for those who want to do a bit more.
> 
> Anyone done this or similar?


Now that sounds like my kind of holiday!


----------



## Onyer (22 May 2014)

RhythMick said:


> My family is less interested in cycling than me and I was wondering about a holiday I'd seen on a barge in Holland. Gear stays on the barge which sails up to the next nights stop, along with anyone who just can't face another day in the saddle. Meanwhile the cyclists are guided to the next stop, with serious for those who want to do a bit more.
> 
> Anyone done this or similar?


 I used to run a company selling these holidays for the company in Holland. They are great for families and also for those less interested in cycling. My wife cycled every other day and then stayed on the barge the next day to go sightseeing and shopping! If you want to PM me for more details I'm more than happy to suggest a few.


----------



## User169 (22 May 2014)

Looks like good fun. The boats pass regularly pass my house and occasionally moor up there too. The bikes seem to be pretty basic Dutch style sit-up-and-beg jobs which would be fine for pootling between the destinations and exploring whatever towns you stop at.


----------

